# How Long are Dogs Pregnant?



## Dave|Xoxide

Another question I've come across a lot in our site search:

*How Long are Dogs Pregnant?*

I've heard that dogs are pregnant for something like 2 months, but I'm not positive on that. Anyone that can verify how long dogs are pregnant for, or offer any other good advice regarding that, please do. You would definitly be helping out a lot of people.


----------



## jzrith

A fellow friend who is studying to become a vet claims that it is _around_ two months.


----------



## Alpha

63 days 

That's the "number", but of course some go early and some go late. 

Although, with the latter part, most of the time, a c-section will be done anywhere from the 62-64 day, if there are no signs that the bitch is going into labour.

If the pups are in the bitch too long they will die, or she'll have a horrible time giving birth to large pups and she'll need a c-section anyways.


----------



## Melos

Huh. I never knew it was such a short amount of time, and for some crazy reason I had an idea that it differed slightly based on the type of dog. I have no clue why I thought that since it doesn't make any sense!


----------



## 4-Her

Dogs are pregnant between 61-63 days


----------



## sheplovr

From the first tie count 63 to 65 days for whelp. Some of mine get so big they go earlier, like two days ahead. I feed mine too much when pregnant.


----------



## kelkat

I knew it was quick (which is why there should be more rules about spaying and neutering pets), but the thing I always thought was neat is that all the puppies could have different daddys.


----------



## Alpha

Kelkat- I think that's cats? I'd heard of that with cats, I don't know if it's a wives tale or not though, and I had no idea that it applied with dogs....

Is that really true???


----------



## tiffsdoggiedelights

*How long is pregnancy*

I just bred my two doxies and they say anywhere between 56-74 days. I was told to think about it this way......Every week of a dog pregnancy is like a month of a humans. So about 9 weeks. Wouldn't that be better than 9 months like us????lol


----------



## kelkat

I think it's cats and dogs which is why it is so important for breeders to keep their inheat dogs penned up and secure from other dogs. They only expose them to the dad that they want that way they know for sure who dad is.


----------



## tirluc

Alpha said:


> Kelkat- I think that's cats? I'd heard of that with cats, I don't know if it's a wives tale or not though, and I had no idea that it applied with dogs....
> 
> Is that really true???


it's actually true......and it's true in any animal....even in people, folks


----------



## kelkat

I had never thought about that with humans. I guess (in theory) it is possible. But I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the natural probability is about zero!


----------



## sheltieluver

I have a "Dog Bible" that states...a canine pregnancy can last 57 to 63 days.


----------



## love4pitbulls

Hi my name is Traci and from working as a vet tech and being a breeder. count from the first tie 60 to 65 days. Mark your calendar at the 60 day mark and then mark the calendar at the 65 day mark. They will usually have the pups in between them two dates you have marked or exactly on the 65th day.


----------



## princess74525

I was reading on the net that it is true. A dog can have more dads. The eggs come down around the 12 day after she starts her period. Then if she breeds to woody on wednesday and then again to mike on wednesday and maybe mike on thursday also. Then she can have 2 daddys. if woodys sperm doesnt get all eggs then mike can get some. www.dogbreedinginfo.com. try looking at that site. I am trying to raise Parti Yorkies


----------



## gretchen

Dave|Xoxide said:


> Another question I've come across a lot in our site search:
> 
> *How Long are Dogs Pregnant?*
> 
> I've heard that dogs are pregnant for something like 2 months, but I'm not positive on that. Anyone that can verify how long dogs are pregnant for, or offer any other good advice regarding that, please do. You would definitly be helping out a lot of people.


Dogs are pregnant for 53-56 days


----------

